# Any spots still active near Hastings!



## jimbogle68 (May 11, 2021)

Hey there,
Long time lurker, first time registrar! I love looking through all your photos, some amazing ones on the forum. I'm considering getting into a bit of urban exploration myself so I can contribute too but I don't really know where to start, I'm in Hastings and wondering if there's anywhere anyone's aware of that are still active? Thanks in advance, love all the photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 12, 2021)

Here's a list for you to explore.





Photography Home of the abandoned and derelict website.


Photography home abandoned and derelict home page Abandoned Derelict Building Urbex Urban Decay Exploration UE Redundant Disused Derp Journal Lewes Sussex




www.abandoned-derelict.co.uk


----------

